# Poll: Which Stilts Do You Prefer/Trust?



## A.T.T.-Craig

I'm curious as which brand and type of stilt you all feel comfortable with. Over the last 10 years their have been new brands of stilts and new styles compared to the original Dura-Stilts.

Since then we've seen the following;
Generic Ebay stilts in gold, purple, blue ...
SurStilts/Sur-Pro made with aluminum and magnesium
Sur Stilts Gorilla straps
Skywalker 2 stilts
Warner aluminum & magnesium
And of course Dura-Stilts.

If you could, please take the time to vote in the poll above, then add your input below.


----------



## moore

dura stilts will take much abuse ,,and hold up..for a few years..not months like the rest. skywalkers [marshalltown] hold up I'm told ..but the marshalltown regular stilts are junk...


durastilts are king .


----------



## 2buckcanuck

didn't know there were that many

All I know is mine are Dura-stilts, what model, not sure, think their almost 20 years old now:whistling2:

Tried those sky walkers once, not fair to comment on them, but I did not care for the feel of them. 2bjr liked them, but not the fact they fell apart on him too fast.


----------



## moore

You forgot wallboard stilts..there trash ..bolts are junk metal.


----------



## A.T.T.-Craig

moore said:


> You forgot wallboard stilts..there trash ..bolts are junk metal.


LOL. I had a pair for sale 5yrs ago. I ended up giving them out for free. Hope he didn't die.


----------



## moore

bon tools......stilts..whatever ....dollor store tools .:whistling2:


----------



## JustMe

I don't know how much I really trust them, but I use Skywalker 2's. I have to wear them with the leg shafts on the inside though, for them to be comfortable for me, and feel more stable side to side.


----------



## A.T.T.-Craig

JustMe said:


> I don't know how much I really trust them, but I use Skywalker 2's. I have to wear them with the leg shafts on the inside though, for them to be comfortable for me, and feel more stable side to side.


Interesting. I haven't heard anyone doing that before. hmm


----------



## cazna

Had duras, Never liked em, Twisted me up and made me sore, Got skywalkers, Love em, Great, Much more stable and comfortable.


----------



## JustMe

A.T.T.-Craig said:


> Interesting. I haven't heard anyone doing that before. hmm


I saw a pic on here awhile ago of someone else wearing them like that, and one or 2 others saying they did the same thing.


----------



## chris

Had dura stilts for ten years and switched to sur stilts doublesided aluminums 10 years ago and must say I prefer the doubles. Sad thing is my personal pais was jacked about 2 weeks ago and havnt been replaced from the sneaky bastrd that borrowed them Anyways I have been looking at some double mags and really like the gorilla straps but cant get on a doublesided stilt.(gorrilla straps only available on single sided) I may go back to singleside just for the straps. Called sur stilts and they said their straps are much more comfier than the older ones like mine. Who has the sur mags with gorrilla straps? Are they sweet or what? Compaired to a double mag?


----------



## A.T.T.-Craig

chris said:


> Had dura stilts for ten years and switched to sur stilts doublesided aluminums 10 years ago and must say I prefer the doubles. Sad thing is my personal pais was jacked about 2 weeks ago and havnt been replaced from the sneaky bastrd that borrowed them Anyways I have been looking at some double mags and really like the gorilla straps but cant get on a doublesided stilt.(gorrilla straps only available on single sided) I may go back to singleside just for the straps. Called sur stilts and they said their straps are much more comfier than the older ones like mine. Who has the sur mags with gorrilla straps? Are they sweet or what? Compaired to a double mag?


I've been selling the DoubleSided mags like crazy lately. I'd have thought it would be difficult walking around having a couple extra poles between the legs.
The gorillas have been discontinued (due to a patent lawsuit I believe). The gorillas also wouldn't fit the "larger calves" some tapers have.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

I run with the Skywalkers 2.0. Love them!
I love the snowboard type bindings! 
And how easy they are to adjust the height on!
No more having to tell all my guys to stop working so we can find the missing wingnut! 

But one of my other guys just doesnt like them for some reason. Prefers the original Marshalltown. Dont know why. So I have mine and he has his!


----------



## Kiwiman

Skywalker 2's 
Problem is I've lost a lot of weight over the years and my legs are so skinny now that I've glued padding in the top curved part so I can get them to snug fit better.


----------



## gazman

I have some weight that you can have Kiwiman:yes:.

For me Skywalker 2 @ the moment. Wore Dura`s for 20 odd years but in my golden years I find the skywalkers more comfy.


----------



## boco

http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Drywall-Stilts/Marshalltown-Skywalker-QLT-Stilts.html Dura stilt Knockoffs but best bang for your buck. I really had to do some adjusting as they were tipped way forward when I recieved them. Stay way from Bon Tools stilts. Fn heavy. I also like the monkey straps but dont have them yet.


----------



## chris

*10% discount*

where do I find promo code for discount? I cant find:blink:all wall or wall tools? Im gettin some stuff


----------



## 2buckcanuck

chris said:


> where do I find promo code for discount? I cant find:blink:all wall or wall tools? Im gettin some stuff


You could PM brandon at walltools, deal with him direct, he will answer back:thumbsup:


----------



## Stopper

I use the Marshalltown ones now but had a pair of Dura stilts before that.
The Dura stilts are easiers to stand still on, but harder to walk on when compared to the Skywalkers, which are easy walking but less comfortable standing still (though i might not have mine adjusted right).
The Duras have to be set up vary carefully as its not till you've been on them all day that you noticed that your ankle is aching because your foot is too far forward or backward etc, the Skywalkers don't have that problem.
Dura stilts are easy to balance on as you get higher I think, I don't feel as confident on the skywalkers when i start to extend them,although they look more solid and less likely to break, if that little spring and bolt in the middle of the dura's gives out you're a gone burger.


----------



## guijarrero

chris said:


> Had dura stilts for ten years and switched to sur stilts doublesided aluminums 10 years ago and must say I prefer the doubles. Sad thing is my personal pais was jacked about 2 weeks ago and havnt been replaced from the sneaky bastrd that borrowed them Anyways I have been looking at some double mags and really like the gorilla straps but cant get on a doublesided stilt.(gorrilla straps only available on single sided) I may go back to singleside just for the straps. Called sur stilts and they said their straps are much more comfier than the older ones like mine. Who has the sur mags with gorrilla straps? Are they sweet or what? Compaired to a double mag?


If sur doublesided are same as this 2.1 version, I think is my choice. (have standard cheapys chinese ones but I'd like to get this ones)


----------



## justadrywallguy

Everyone seem to love those Skywalker .2 but they break quickly. everyone I personally know that has a pair , they are either jerry rigged to work or sitting in the corner broke and cant be fixed. I use Warner because they where cheap and need very little maintenance


----------



## betterdrywall

Speaking about stilts I need to readjust mine, got 4 sets of dura stilts.


----------



## moore

betterdrywall said:


> Speaking about stilts I need to readjust mine, got 4 sets of dura stilts.


 keep them ..repair them ..there the only stilts that will last.:yes:


----------



## guijarrero

imo is a strange thing how people get in love or get acoustomed in using a tool, not really depending in the quality or goal of the tool.

Here, in Arg, my country (at the other side of the world, were the wind turns right  we say)

Few years ago many hardware stores brought an inovative unexpensive sanding tool (pole sander) wow! what a usefull tool, also unexp.. Did it prosper?.. Of course.. NOT. Why? Then, few years later they brought palm sanders (5x more expensive) ..oviously they should not have prospered.. but they do. Painters have 3 or 4 each.. I have 2, although here painters sands, not drywaller..

the point:
I dont understand why true-stride stilts were not interesting for north American workers, even dwtalkers.. Is a funy thing, same as pole sander thing.
Here, I found (in a quick search though) just 2 threads specifically talking about true.strides.
1) just 1 (ONE) post: NO RESPONSES
2) just 2, the one who ask and 2buck posting a link to all-wall's price for this ingenious tool. Clicked on link, http://www.all-wall.com/New-Items/DiamondWall-TruStride-Drywall-Stilts.html all-wall site opened: This item is no longer available.

What do yall thing
What do you think ATC?

http://www.tru-stride.co.uk/18-30-trustride-drywall-stilts-p-2.html?language=sp











not so good vids, but, specially the first, the guys may be using them first time, and if this is real, it looks like the TSS are easy to use..


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

I have durastilts, I used fr8's skywalker today and liked the straps& height adjustment. Didn't care for the overall feel, they have a tendancy to keep my weight on the heels instead of the toes. They have overall less foot range, the foot doesn't flex back and the toe lifts off the ground.
Overall rating of 6 out of 10


----------



## moore

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I have durastilts, I used fr8's skywalker today and liked the straps& height adjustment. Didn't care for the overall feel, they have a tendancy to keep my weight on the heels instead of the toes. They have overall less foot range, the foot doesn't flex back and the toe lifts off the ground.
> Overall rating of 6 out of 10


 I tried out a pair of skywalkers...I don't care for them... overall there just too stiff..


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> I tried out a pair of skywalkers...I don't care for them... overall there just too stiff..


Hmm.....Im used to my skywalkers now...weird..
maybe i'll try a pair of durastilts or something new.


----------



## silverstilts

I have tried the sur stilts and sky walkers not really sold on them, so now they just sit in the shed. I have at least 6 pair of the dura stilts they seem to have held up over the years. I wish they would incorporate the leg clamps from the sky walkers to the dura stilts. I would like to know how many still use the dura stilts non adjustable? After all the stilts I have owned I have yet to buy any which I should , used them many years ago super lightweight, its like putting on running shoes after wearing work boots....


----------



## moore

silverstilts said:


> I have tried the sur stilts and sky walkers not really sold on them, so now they just sit in the shed. I have at least 6 pair of the dura stilts they seem to have held up over the years. I wish they would incorporate the leg clamps from the sky walkers to the dura stilts. I would like to know how many still use the dura stilts non adjustable? After all the stilts I have owned I have yet to buy any which I should , used them many years ago super lightweight, its like putting on running shoes after wearing work boots....


 They don't hold up for very long. The legs seem to rack and twist up..The springs are the first to go.[duras] But ,,yes they are feather light compared to adjustables.


----------



## boco

I am surprised to see the skywalkers at the top. Funny that the heaviest stiltz are the favorites. I always like the lightest ones. right now i am using MT 1.0s without gorilla strap. I am now looking for a pair of super shorties.


----------



## walltools

A.T.T.-Craig said:


> I've been selling the DoubleSided mags like crazy lately. I'd have thought it would be difficult walking around having a couple extra poles between the legs.
> The gorillas have been discontinued (due to a patent lawsuit I believe). The gorillas also wouldn't fit the "larger calves" some tapers have.



I agree with you Craig, we have great feedback on the SurPro Dually as well. The dual leg design is especially nice for bigger guys too. I'm 6' 3" and these stilts feel very comfortable and secure, even at 40". The full wrap around calf design is actually a lot more comfortable than the Gorilla Straps, at least to me. And yeah, the Gorilla Straps were too small for large calfs... I could only use the last notch, and they didn't allow for enough adjustment.

These are solid:

http://www.walltools.com/products/drywall-tools/drywall-stilts/surpro-interlok-dually-magnesium-drywall-stilts.html










I should also add that anyone who is using a single leg design stilt, like a Dura, Skywalker 1.0, Warner, etc. must get a pair of Comfort Straps... they are awesome!









http://www.walltools.com/my-comfort-strap-stilts-leg-band-kit.html


----------



## Kiwiman

The key things I like about my skywalker 2's are the quick and easy hieght adjustment, and the quick and easy ratchet type straps, but if those two things could be incorporated into a lighter pair of stilts then I would be in like a shot :yes:


----------



## cazna

Kiwiman said:


> The key things I like about my skywalker 2's are the quick and easy hieght adjustment, and the quick and easy ratchet type straps, but if those two things could be incorporated into a lighter pair of stilts then I would be in like a shot :yes:


Same for me, I had duras but never got the feel for them, The skywalkers are great, I dont notice them being heavy, Prob cause i know no difference.


----------



## VANMAN

guijarrero said:


> imo is a strange thing how people get in love or get acoustomed in using a tool, not really depending in the quality or goal of the tool.
> 
> Here, in Arg, my country (at the other side of the world, were the wind turns right  we say)
> 
> Few years ago many hardware stores brought an inovative unexpensive sanding tool (pole sander) wow! what a usefull tool, also unexp.. Did it prosper?.. Of course.. NOT. Why? Then, few years later they brought palm sanders (5x more expensive) ..oviously they should not have prospered.. but they do. Painters have 3 or 4 each.. I have 2, although here painters sands, not drywaller..
> 
> the point:
> I dont understand why true-stride stilts were not interesting for north American workers, even dwtalkers.. Is a funy thing, same as pole sander thing.
> Here, I found (in a quick search though) just 2 threads specifically talking about true.strides.
> 1) just 1 (ONE) post: NO RESPONSES
> 2) just 2, the one who ask and 2buck posting a link to all-wall's price for this ingenious tool. Clicked on link, http://www.all-wall.com/New-Items/DiamondWall-TruStride-Drywall-Stilts.html all-wall site opened: This item is no longer available.
> 
> What do yall thing
> What do you think ATC?
> 
> http://www.tru-stride.co.uk/18-30-trustride-drywall-stilts-p-2.html?language=sp
> 
> Play with Lebron James on Tru Stride Stilts - YouTube
> 
> Tru-Stride Stilts | PC Stilts | Stilts | Plastering Stilts | Drywall Stilts - YouTube
> 
> not so good vids, but, specially the first, the guys may be using them first time, and if this is real, it looks like the TSS are easy to use..


I just ordered a pair of these!
I will let u know how they go as i have only had stilts on 1'c and took them straight of again! do any of u have any tips for not killing myself as i'm getting 2 old 2 bounce of the ground? I told the girlfriend she has first go on them just 2 make sure they wont fall apart:thumbup:
And Moore what like r they when pissed as a fart on a monday/tuesday morning? Do i just use the buckets that days?:thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

VANMAN said:


> I just ordered a pair of these!
> I will let u know how they go as i have only had stilts on 1'c and took them straight of again! do any of u have any tips for not killing myself as i'm getting 2 old 2 bounce of the ground? I told the girlfriend she has first go on them just 2 make sure they wont fall apart:thumbup:
> And Moore what like r they when pissed as a fart on a monday/tuesday morning? Do i just use the buckets that days?:thumbsup:


Hahaha! Wow Vanman. That's too funny.
Just try and keep your job site relatively clean. The only times I've ever tripped on anything was when I caught a piece of junk on the floor.
This one time I wasn't paying attention and I was running my 10" box on my stilts and there was a few pieces of resilient channel on the floor running length wise in front of me. My front foot stepped over onto them and when I went to lift my back leg the stilt shoe got caught under the piece of resilient and well....you can figure out what happened after that. I just got bound between the pieces, one foot on top and one foot under. I went straight over! Flat on my face.
I just laid there on the floor for like 10 minutes. Did not want to get up, just figured I'd have a small nap after that incident. lol


----------



## moore

VANMAN said:


> I just ordered a pair of these!
> I will let u know how they go as i have only had stilts on 1'c and took them straight of again! do any of u have any tips for not killing myself as i'm getting 2 old 2 bounce of the ground? I told the girlfriend she has first go on them just 2 make sure they wont fall apart:thumbup:
> And Moore what like r they when pissed as a fart on a monday/tuesday morning? Do i just use the buckets that days?:thumbsup:


Try walking your back yard for a few days monster ..uneven ground ,,but soft:whistling2:... Then once you hit the level floors It should be a breeze ...That's how I was taught many moons ago...when it comes to hangovers I'm better off on the stilts than on my own two feet:yes:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y0oMDWm3kLg&feature=youtu.be


----------



## SlimPickins

VANMAN said:


> I just ordered a pair of these!
> I will let u know how they go as i have only had stilts on 1'c and took them straight of again! do any of u have any tips for not killing myself as i'm getting 2 old 2 bounce of the ground? I told the girlfriend she has first go on them just 2 make sure they wont fall apart:thumbup:
> And Moore what like r they when pissed as a fart on a monday/tuesday morning? Do i just use the buckets that days?:thumbsup:


I first got the hang of stilts in a big shop with long flat walls, hand on the wall for the first little bit, then big wide open flat space to get the feel for it (nothing to kill myself on either:thumbsup

I had to learn real fast because one of our employees quit and I had to fill his slot while we found another chump to do his job.:whistling2:


----------



## VANMAN

moore said:


> Try walking your back yard for a few days monster ..uneven ground ,,but soft:whistling2:... Then once you hit the level floors It should be a breeze ...That's how I was taught many moons ago...when it comes to hangovers I'm better off on the stilts than on my own two feet:yes:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y0oMDWm3kLg&feature=youtu.be


Moore u r a show off:thumbsup: I hope that was a beer u were picking up there:thumbup: Ok i will maybe do a vid of me on them but maybe not!!
I have a 30 day money back clause on these so we will c what happens as they should b here this week


----------



## Stopper

moore said:


> Try walking your back yard for a few days monster ..uneven ground ,,but soft:whistling2:... Then once you hit the level floors It should be a breeze ...That's how I was taught many moons ago...when it comes to hangovers I'm better off on the stilts than on my own two feet:yes:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y0oMDWm3kLg&feature=youtu.be



Wow! I've been using stilts for years and theres no way I could bound about like that, I need a wall or a ceiling to steady myself with


----------



## guijarrero

VANMAN said:


> I just ordered a pair of these!
> I will let u know how they go as i have only had stilts on 1'c and took them straight of again!


:thumbsup:
Looking forward your review, with my grinder here to cut at the midle the shooes of my cheap stilts (only one here) to True Stride them


----------



## PrecisionTaping

guijarrero said:


> :thumbsup:
> Looking forward your review, with my grinder here to cut at the midle the shooes of my cheap stilts (only one here) to True Stride them


Hey GJ! 
Haven't seen you around in a little while, where you been at bro?


----------



## moore

Stopper said:


> Wow! I've been using stilts for years and theres no way I could bound about like that, I need a wall or a ceiling to steady myself with


 My wife was like ...What he hell are you doing!!! Are you going to clean the gutters out again??


----------



## VANMAN

guijarrero said:


> :thumbsup:
> Looking forward your review, with my grinder here to cut at the midle the shooes of my cheap stilts (only one here) to True Stride them


 Not 2 sure if that would b the best idea chief!!:blink:


----------



## Stopper

moore said:


> My wife was like ...What he hell are you doing!!! Are you going to clean the gutters out again??


Lol, I stopped using my Dura stilts for a few years and I'd just get them out to clean gutters or clean the bathroom ceiling..


----------



## guijarrero

VANMAN said:


> Not 2 sure if that would b the best idea chief!!:blink:


Ha Ha! ok man, thankyou:thumbsup:
however i'm getting familiar with my stilts.. I'll see..
Please post your review when you have a time 

(I guess they are designed to work good even at first chance, you please contrast if i'm wrong)


----------



## guijarrero

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hey GJ!
> Haven't seen you around in a little while, where you been at bro?


Hey friend! Crazyly working.. too much work thanks be to God
i'm very good buddy

I was thinking in writing you cause you posted some comment about power assist box inspite you were saying you had never used it.

And considering your professionality and generosity I felt some moral obligation to tell you my experience with power assist 10" (although I received it last moth from States and used it just for last 10 days)

By the way, Cazna's "pipe pump" works GREAT man!! I'll send the pics or vid one of this days.

But the power Assist man, excuse me if I disagree.. I found it great!!
It works with no effort.. really sweet thing you know.
Although my short experience: 10" G2 mega box 5 or 6 times/ 8" Col fat 2 or 3 times/ PA 10" for 10 working days; remember we dont only finish here, we frame (ceilings and internal walls) and hang.. I really recomend you this invention.. 

I think you should at least try it, test it... rent?
If I have to compare.. imagine the difference between a standard box and a PA box same as between a Compound Tube and a Mud Runner (never used them, but heard your comments). I'm sorry to be talking about TT here again, I know Columbias' value for you there, I celebrate it, in fact, the whole task demonstration I suggested you to film I found it in Columbia's box booklet, really great..

But with PA box I guess I have not just another box, I felt using it I have a new generation box, may be a bit under rated.
Messy? not at all!!

It is probably I'm not enough trained (phisical resistence) to use standard boxes etc (to much contractor work despite I love the build site) But.. you lift it and then you just let the box do its work.

Thank you for asking, please write your oppinion on this when you have the time, cause I'm sure you will have too more points of view to make an improved atf tools' finisher's review for the PA :thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

guijarrero said:


> Hey friend! Crazyly working.. too much work thanks be to God
> i'm very good buddy
> 
> I was thinking in writing you cause you posted some comment about power assist box inspite you were saying you had never used it.
> 
> And considering your professionality and generosity I felt some moral obligation to tell you my experience with power assist 10" (although I received it last moth from States and used it just for last 10 days)
> 
> By the way, Cazna's "pipe pump" works GREAT man!! I'll send the pics or vid one of this days.
> 
> But the power Assist man, excuse me if I disagree.. I found it great!!
> It works with no effort.. really sweet thing you know.
> Although my short experience: 10" G2 mega box 5 or 6 times/ 8" Col fat 2 or 3 times/ PA 10" for 10 working days; remember we dont only finish here, we frame (ceilings and internal walls) and hang.. I really recomend you this invention..
> 
> I think you should at least try it, test it... rent?
> If I have to compare.. imagine the difference between a standard box and a PA box same as between a Compound Tube and a Mud Runner (never used them, but heard your comments). I'm sorry to be talking about TT here again, I know Columbias' value for you there, I celebrate it, in fact, the whole task demonstration I suggested you to film I found it in Columbia's box booklet, really great..
> 
> But with PA box I guess I have not just another box, I felt using it I have a new generation box, may be a bit under rated.
> Messy? not at all!!
> 
> It is probably I'm not enough trained (phisical resistence) to use standard boxes etc (to much contractor work despite I love the build site) But.. you lift it and then you just let the box do its work.
> 
> Thank you for asking, please write your oppinion on this when you have the time, cause I'm sure you will have too more points of view to make an improved atf tools' finisher's review for the PA :thumbsup:


I'm going to have to learn how to speak spanish...
It would make communicating with you way more easier! Haha.
And sweet! I'm glad you're loving the TapeTech products!
And don't apologize for talking about other companies than Columbia! Hahaha!
I am partial to Columbia tools yes, but that's because they work for me and I've had great experience with them.
That doesn't mean I think that every other taping company sucks because they're not Columbia. lol!
I'm sure they are equally as good. (But not better!  Hahaha!)
But good for you! I'm glad you found something that works and that you're happy with!
And to tell you the truth I'm not too familiar with the power assist boxes, so I might just look into them.
And absolutely! Send me some pictures! Or upload them on here. Whatever works.
You can reach me by e-mail at: [email protected]
I'm always around! Good to hear from you bro!


----------



## guijarrero

:thumbsup: Thanks buddy



> I'm going to have to learn how to speak spanish...


Is my english that bad???

Ha ha 
I'm learnig a bit more English here, also slang..
(thanks to 2 buck's DW dictionary too..)


----------



## VANMAN

guijarrero said:


> Ha Ha! ok man, thankyou:thumbsup:
> however i'm getting familiar with my stilts.. I'll see..
> Please post your review when you have a time
> 
> (I guess they are designed to work good even at first chance, you please contrast if i'm wrong)


Hey lad i got them today!:blink: I put them together and went for a tour round the inside of my house and i am still alive:thumbup:
They will take abit of getting used 2 but i can c me getting 2 grips with them and 2 live another year!:thumbsup:
I got some other goods today also! Never let me near a computer when drunk!!!!!!


----------



## MyKarmaXspired

Ok... I've read every post in the forums regarding stilts and I'm and worse off then when I started. 
I know this is an old thread but I an determined to buy some new stilts before Halloween. (Stilts aren't just for slinging mud...have to scare the kids too :whistling2.
So I've been using Dura stilts for 20+ years. I dont get on them much anymore... but when I do it reminds me how tattered they are and I need to replace.
I've been eyeballing the skywalker 2's for some time. I just cant seem to talk myself into them reading all of the posts about broken parts. 
I'm getting older but I can still run on my old pair of dura stilts but I sure am sore in the AM. 


Any old timers make the transition from Dura's to Skywalker 2's and never look back? Pain Relief?
Any advice on the Dura 4's and the new foot straps and calf straps VS. the old dura's.

Decisions decisions....:blink:


----------



## Deerhunter_28

TTT



PSE EVO 60 Lbs.
Blacked out


----------



## icerock drywall

I like my Skywalker's a lot...sold my dura stilts


----------



## cazna

I had duras, Thought they sucked and were uncomfortable so didn't use them much, They hurt at the end of the day, Got some skywalkers and like them much better, Use them often and they haven't broken but I do know of someone who had skywalkers and didn't like them to much and got the gold coloured stilts and said they were better than skywalkers again, Cant remember the brand, He might read this and chim in.


----------



## gazman

I made the change from duras to skywalkers 2.0 about 4 years ago. The skywalkers are more comfortable, but not as stable. But at 50 comfort is more important to me than stability. As far as I know the ones that have broked were being worn by BIG GUYS. I am about 210 and have had no problems.


----------



## sdrdrywall

Sur stilts s2 they're double sided so theres no outward pull on your knee .one of my guys tried mine he's had 2 back surgeries and stilts kill him .he loved them no pain .


----------



## cazna

sdrdrywall said:


> Sur stilts s2 they're double sided so theres no outward pull on your knee .one of my guys tried mine he's had 2 back surgeries and stilts kill him .he loved them no pain .


Those are the one I think kiwiman got, From skywalkers to those, He said the same thing, And if you stand on a screw on skywalkers they really tip but the S2s don't but the bindings wear out on them.


----------



## Kiwiman

I liked my skywalker II's but I like my Surmag SII's better(double pole type), lighter and more comfortable overall, I wish they had the same plastic footstraps as the skywalkers because they never wore out.


----------



## sdrdrywall

I haven't worn the bindings out yet been thinking about mcdustys snowboard bindings on his s2s .


----------



## moore

I wouldn't care If I ever saw another pair!


----------



## VANMAN

Give me a set of pails and I'm off and running!:thumbup:
If they r really high I use another set to get up on them!:thumbsup:
Sometimes I just put pails on top of the other pails,Can get a bit wobbly but not really walking with them just a shuffle!


----------



## nodnarb

VANMAN said:


> Give me a set of pails and I'm off and running!:thumbup:
> If they r really high I use another set to get up on them!:thumbsup:
> Sometimes I just put pails on top of the other pails,Can get a bit wobbly but not really walking with them just a shuffle!


I dont get this bucket thing. I mean I have and can walk a bucket pretty well and out of convenience I will from time to time but they are slow, dangerous and SHORT. 

Id like to see someone try to run grid off a bucket. Or hump rock lol.


----------



## VANMAN

nodnarb said:


> I dont get this bucket thing. I mean I have and can walk a bucket pretty well and out of convenience I will from time to time but they are slow, dangerous and SHORT.
> 
> Id like to see someone try to run grid off a bucket. Or hump rock lol.


1,I don't hump no rock,I hate the stuff!
2,Pails I can just get off the things!
3,They r not slow,they get the job done just fine!
4,I'm not really in a race so no point running about like a headless chicken!
5,Iv'e no idea what a grid is!!:thumbsup:
If u put 8 or so together they r not short,Thats why I said I sometimes need another set to get up on them!
Hope this helps? I only tape!


----------



## nodnarb

VANMAN said:


> 1,I don't hump no rock,I hate the stuff!
> 2,Pails I can just get off the things!
> 3,They r not slow,they get the job done just fine!
> 4,I'm not really in a race so no point running about like a headless chicken!
> 5,Iv'e no idea what a grid is!!:thumbsup:
> If u put 8 or so together they r not short,Thats why I said I sometimes need another set to get up on them!
> Hope this helps? I only tape!


Different needs I suppose. I just dont get how a bucket could ever be preferred over stilts for any task that takes more than 20 mins or so.

Ill be the 9.5 ft tall headless chicken gettin chit done with the quickness


----------



## moore

nodnarb said:


> Different needs I suppose. I just dont get how a bucket could ever be preferred over stilts for any task that takes more than 20 mins or so.
> 
> Ill be the 9.5 ft tall headless chicken gettin chit done with the quickness


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BizSpSsTFZ8&list=UUXVG9VWFvzcbqCutSnY0nTQ&index=91


----------



## D A Drywall

Wow Moore that's some crazy skills right there. It would take me more time than the whole vid just to strap up my Dura's
I bet your pretty good with a hoola-hoop too. Lol


----------



## moore

D A Drywall said:


> Wow Moore that's some crazy skills right there. It would take me more time than the whole vid just to strap up my Dura's
> I bet your pretty good with a hoola-hoop too. Lol


I can't do jack chit with a hoola hoop!!

I've been walking the bucket since I was like ...2!

The stilts and bucket are second nature. But a side from that ...I'm a freaking cluts ! I'll trip over my own shoe string !!


----------



## VANMAN

D A Drywall said:


> Wow Moore that's some crazy skills right there. It would take me more time than the whole vid just to strap up my Dura's
> I bet your pretty good with a hoola-hoop too. Lol


That's why I prefer the buckets!:thumbsup:
Off and back on them in a second!:yes:


----------



## icerock drywall

I like my roller blades stilts ....dont even need to pick up my legs.

I like to flush and roll the upper corners...wow its so fun:thumbup:


----------



## MacDry

icerock drywall said:


> I like my roller blades stilts ....dont even need to pick up my legs. I like to flush and roll the upper corners...wow its so fun:thumbup:


Gonna need an explanation on this one. And probably a video lol


----------



## nodnarb

MacDry said:


> Gonna need an explanation on this one. And probably a video lol


Im going to call this one a troll.

That or the worst idea ever.


----------



## icerock drywall

nodnarb said:


> Im going to call this one a troll.
> 
> That or the worst idea ever.


it is a joke:blink: but I might try it now....no still kidding


----------



## fr8train

Not these, second time they broke on me. Didn't go down this time.


----------



## icerock drywall

that sucks but I love my 2.0 and if they brake I would have a hard time changing stilts...jim will see this and I know he will talk to you


----------

